# how soon can i plant after spraying 24d



## jamesntexas

how soon after spraying 2 4 d can i plant bermuda? What would be the effect of 24d on a bermuda seed if i were to plant it before they spray? i read online that it had an effect on some seeds if planted beforehand but the article that i read was from 1960 i think.


----------



## somedevildawg

jamesntexas said:


> how soon after spraying 2 4 d can i plant bermuda? What would be the effect of 24d on a bermuda seed if i were to plant before they spray? i read online that it had an effect on some seeds if planted before hand but the article that i read was from 1960 i think.


What kind of Bermuda are you planting from seed?


----------



## Vol

It still applies James......most seed types it is recommended to wait at least 30 days after spraying 2-4d to begin seeding.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

There are different types of 2-4d to be sure you should be reading the label of the jug you are going to use


----------



## jamesntexas

I will be planting giant bermuda. i hired out the spraying to a local company. i asked him and at first he said it should be ok...then he came out while i was leaving and said because of the cost of seed being so high that he would wait til it rained after he sprayed it. The problem i have is who knows when it will rain again. It has been 2 weeks since i ordered it already and now if i have to wait til it rains again, next rain might be really good keeping me out of the field and then it might not rain for a month or so. It gets hot and dry quick here and i am afraid i will be getting just eneough of a shower to make it sprout and then it will get dry and die.. I would like for it to be in the ground waiting for a soaking rain as soon as possible.--First time planting and maybe i need to calm down i dunno.


----------



## Vol

James, I would wait two more weeks and then most of the herb residue will have left.....it should have little affect in two more weeks....does not have to rain for it to dissipate. 2-4d has a very short half life compared to the majority of herbs.

Regards, Mike


----------

